# How do you climb trees with no tie in point?



## Helldiver (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello,

Usually when i climp a tree I throw a throw line up in the tree, install my rope and climb up with my spurs and a lanyard but the problem is: what do you do if thers not a tie in point like a big pine with little brances on?

I have seen people climbing up with just there landyard and then install the climbing line but this looks very unsafe to me.

Is there a safer better way?


----------



## Bullitproof (Sep 9, 2015)

Helldiver said:


> Hello,
> 
> Usually when i climp a tree I throw a throw line up in the tree, install my rope and climb up with my spurs and a lanyard but the problem is: what do you do if thers not a tie in point like a big pine with little brances on?
> 
> ...



Hi. 
If you're climbing what seems to be a telegraph pole like tree with no top anchor points, and climbing on spikes, it's relatively easy.

1. Steel flip line or normal flip line.
2. Running bowline at head height with a simple prussik to your belt as a secondary safety. 
3. Spike up. As you advance your flip line, advance the running bowline as well. remember the rope needs to be long enough to reach the ground when you're at the top. It's your escape route........

Hope this helps


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 9, 2015)

Or use your climbing line Ddrt as a second lanyard.

People are beginning to use adjustable friction savers as a second tie in. You would use a lanyard and then as a second tie in, take the adjustable friction saver around the tree and then put your climbing line through the rings. If you fall, the climbing line will cinch the friction saver and hold you.

My friend is taking training right now to become a telephone repair guy and is learning how to climb poles, They are now using a belt that will cinch tight and hold someone if they slip.

Check out the first couple of minutes of this video.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 10, 2015)

Climbing with one lanyard to your first work position is perfectly fine. Once there, set up your secondary. Your flipline will catch you if you spur out.


----------



## treebilly (Sep 10, 2015)

What Jollylogger said. I prefer to throw my climb line up a bit higher if I'm gonna make a cut. This is where srt has sped things up for me. I don't like using my climbing system as another lanyard while cutting because if at the same level or close you could hit them both. I've never touched either one but better safe than sorry


----------



## treesmith (Sep 11, 2015)

I sometimes use two lanyards on spurs with my main line clipped on the back of my harness till needed, along with a chokeable anchor point for the top or mid stem


Tie
In
Twice
Stupid


----------



## Griff93 (Sep 14, 2015)

In case you haven't seen double ended CE style lanyards, you should check them out. This will let you pass over branches using only your lanyard while still being tied in 100%.


----------



## Ryan Shaw (Sep 20, 2015)

I've climbing plenty of excurrent trees, like spruces or pines, using simply two lanyards, one long, one steelcore. If you double wrap the tree with the steelcore lanyard, it will catch you when you fall. Also, you can take the non-steelcore and choke the tree with one end and snap the adjustable piece to your saddle bridge. Then when the tree is topped, you can lower yourself down to your next cutting point, get your spikes and steelcore lanyard adjust nice and comfy, then jiggle your long lanyard loose until it falls down to you, then reset it


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 11, 2015)

I learn to climb on big ponderosa's. We only used our lanyard and spiked up them, limbing as we went up. I like to use a 064 with a long bar to reach as many limbs as possible. We carried a monkey line(climbing line)but only used it to gas the saw or to come down with. It's was all about production. 
I wish I had a big shot and knew about srt back then. 
Bottom line a high tip is a luxery in some trees. You best learn to whip that rope and climb those trees. To get over a limb for what ever reason we would reach under and over the branch, grab the lanyard with one hand and unhook it with the other hand, pull it over the branch and hook back in. That was considered the safe way of doing it. I still do it like that, but I'll throw a line over the limb, or one higher.


----------

